# Machining square holes in a lathe



## woodfarmer (4 Nov 2019)

Working on my latest product I needed to machine a square (oblong) hole to make a frame. My trusty Holbrook did not let me down


----------



## novocaine (5 Nov 2019)

top one's the wrong way round.  
nice job. 

no other tool in a machine shop is as versatile as a lathe. everything else does a one or a few jobs, the lathe does them all. 
it's also the only tool in a machine shop that can build a version of itself with no other tools (excluding the nut behind the handwheel). 

Next year, new roof on the workshop then I'm hiring a van at last and going to collect my lathe.


----------



## Bod (12 Nov 2019)

Alright, I'll ask...
How was it done?

Bod


----------



## woodfarmer (15 Nov 2019)

Ok I admit it, I did use a saw to cut it from the round bar that was hollowed out.













Hope this makes it clear


----------



## Bod (16 Nov 2019)

Thanks.
It's simple when you know how!
You had me puzzled, I was expecting vary special cutters.

Bod


----------



## AndyT (16 Nov 2019)

Nice one!

There's a similar trick you can do with a bit of thick leather - you fold it in two, clamp it between two bits of wood, then drill down through the fold. Open it out, you've drilled a square hole.


----------



## woodfarmer (19 Nov 2019)

Bod":2lpyb6mj said:


> Thanks.
> It's simple when you know how!
> You had me puzzled, I was expecting vary special cutters.
> 
> Bod



It took me a while to figure it out. Ideally I should have had a milling machine. Or maybe forged it, but I didn't trust my heat treating skills for this as strength is critical. Also can't weld anymore so this seemed the only (but tedious) option. Notice that the round bit at the end has a stepped recess inside. This is for an endcap to fit into so I have frame in the middle.


----------

